
Ask HN: Why is the 2048 post so popular? - aymeric
For the sake of understanding what makes a project more successful than another, I would like to understand why would people from HN find the 2048 game worth 1000+ points?<p>Is it because it is opensource?<p>Is it because the game is really addictive?<p>Was it the right timing? People have Three as a success story in their mind and relate to that?<p>(I am very for the developer behind the project, I just want to understand what made that particular project tick)
======
basicallydan
It's so hard to tell sometimes but I'd hypothesise a few reasons:

1\. It's really simple-looking and uncluttered

2\. It's an easy game to understand the rules of

3\. You can get a real sense of achievement early in the game

4\. It's hard to _finish_ the game on the first go

------
motyar
I clicked on the link because it looked like "Year 2048". Future is always
interesting.

~~~
Houshalter
HN titles are so misleading.

------
sidcool
I was hooked to the game and continued playing it for 2 hours non stop, AT
WORK. It's addictive. I could not reach the magic figure, but the experience
was great.

------
midas007
People like challenges, so if it's simple (Braid) but one of those endless
games (Flappy bird), it's more likely to hit. And be useful to monetize: ads,
ads for your real games and virtual currency.

2048 author: put some unobstrusive ads on that shit, dude, you're losing ton$
of ca$h.

~~~
BetaMechazawa
What is this obsession everybody has with ads these days?

They are ruining media. Even "unobstrusive ads" are doing a lot of harm by
collecting user habbits etc without any authorisation.

~~~
midas007
Have you seen Daring fireball?

------
smoorman1024
Really good question. I haven't seen something stay on the top spot of the
front page for this long in a while.

1\. It naturally has a great difficulty curve.

2\. It feeds right into the kind of logic and algorithms that people on hacker
news find so intriguing.

3\. It's very easy to pick up how to play and share with others.

------
sdegutis
For me, it was because it gave small bits of satisfaction (merging two
numbers) with a challenge that wasn't too steep nor too boring.

------
celticninja
It was posted to HN on a weekend, readers have more time to waste, so fun
stuff is more likely to be updated.

------
wqfeng
I see that thread when it has already 1000+ points. So I think that must be
fun, and I add my little 1 point.

------
munimkazia
It is simple to understand and play, and yet very hard to to solve the puzzle,
hence making it addictive.

------
joshdance
It is fun, easy to look at, and kind of geeky. Just like HN.

------
ohashi
Because it's fun and challenging.

